
Justine Musk Interview on Divorce from PayPal Cofounder - breakupapp
http://www.marieclaire.com/sex-love/relationship-issues/millionaire-starter-wife
======
scotty79
> ... and he was constantly remarking on the ways he found me lacking.

If you see your partner doing that then it's basically over. All you can do is
plan exit strategy.

------
PhantomGremlin
This article is from 2010.

According to Wikipedia, Elon has already moved on from Wife No. 2.

------
Rzor
The famous and wealthy lifestyle of the high society is not for everyone, my
friends.

> Then he took me to a bookstore and handed me his credit card. "Buy as many
> books as you want," he said. No man could have said anything sweeter.

Oh, yes, so sweet. Green and sweet.

~~~
erobbins
it's like a riches to megariches love story

------
poopsintub
I wonder why she kept his name.

~~~
georgemcbay
It is extremely common for divorced (and not remarried) women to keep the
surnames of their previous spouses, especially if they have children with that
name. I know of at least half a dozen divorced women personally who still use
their married names, including my own mother. For most it just isn't worth the
hassle of changing everything legally (again) and/or not worth the social
confusion of raising kids with a different last name.

